# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Help Needed...

## travelworld

Been trying to get careers abroad... Im trying my luck to new country... Can someone recommend me? Im an Secretarial graduate.....

----------


## sitarragul

Yes sure you need to search it from travel lonely planet its great plate forum

----------


## stevecarel

this is really helpfull post.

----------

